# Deck rebuild (stupid question)



## Cpardue (Oct 24, 2019)

so I’m in The process of rebuilding my 14 stumpknocker. I can’t find the thread but I found a similar rebuild where the guy decided to install his deck over a one and a half inch overhang left by removing the old deck, I am definitely not opposed to doing it the “right“ way but this would definitely save time that would be spent grinding the leftover glass flush to the hull. Have any of y’all done this or seen it done, just got me curious


----------



## Cpardue (Oct 24, 2019)

By overhang I mean a solid 1.5 lip coming off the hull around the perimeter of the entire boat, my thinking is that it well act as a “shelf” for the new deck I would just have to adjust the stringer/bulkhead Heights accordingly


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, deck of my skiff sits on a lip that is part of hull. It is bonded and through bolted. So yes you could. But your new deck will only be bonded as well as what you left behind of old deck creating this shelf. If this shelf is part of hull then no issue as it should be left anyways. Extra weight. Another failure point. How well do you trust it? Sounds like corner cutting without pictures.


----------



## Cpardue (Oct 24, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Well, deck of my skiff sits on a lip that is part of hull. It is bonded and through bolted. So yes you could. But your new deck will only be bonded as well as what you left behind of old deck creating this shelf. If this shelf is part of hull then no issue as it should be left anyways. Extra weight. Another failure point. How well do you trust it? Sounds like corner cutting without pictures.


I’m still trying to figure out how to attach images, and yea that’s what I figured it seemed like an easy out and if I want this new deck to last might as well put in the work and do it it right once


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Click upload file to add images. We need to see them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is how you would do it.

Firecat is building from scratch and that is how he did his deck. One issue is that you have to support your deck if it is too wide. Maybe an "I" brace would be sufficient.


----------

